# wireless/driver WLAN problem on Samsung r730



## tessie27 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a samsung r730 laptop which connects to the internet via cable to the modem only.

I have configured to automatic wireless setting, checking the wireless is ON and scanned through driver software programmes to find that the Atheros WLAN card has no driver.

I have tried to download BOTH from Samsung and Atheros, no avail -- the only drivers I can find are through the 'driver pro' type programmes that I would have to pay for.
Getting really frustrated as all other pcs in the house detect the wireless signal and connect. This laptop is telling me that there are *no* networks available.

Getting very frustrated! Any help would be most appreciated .....


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Samsung has their own program for finding drivers.

Downloads&Manual Samsung

Look at the "update plus" link.


----------

